# Infrared LED's



## magneticwesker (May 22, 2013)

Ok this question doesnt have anything to do with computers, but with Infrared LED's. I have 6 LED's in a series, each is 1.2v, and 631.1Kohms. I'm using two 3v coin batteries to power it, but the LED's are VERY dim. I used a camera to see the light, and for my project they need to be much brighter. How can I get the maximum infrared light output from my LED's?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Thread moved.

Most regular digital cameras have at least some built-in IR filtering. This results in limited IR sensitivity so your LEDs will usually appear very dim when lit.

That said, two 3 volt cells in series only nets you 6 volts which doesn't meet the total Vf of your 6 LEDs (7.2 volts)


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

To properly use LEDs you need a voltage source that is significantly above that required by the diodes with a resistor to limit the current. LEDs do not behave like incandescent bulbs. Once the operating voltage passes that required for conductance the current will rise rapidly and quickly exceed a safe level. The value of the resistor would depend on the voltage and the current limits if the LEDs.


----------

